# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Tips van de diëtiste: de tien gezondste snacks voor je kind

## FRANCOIS580

*Tips van de diëtiste: de tien gezondste snacks voor je kind*

De meesten van ons kampen met (ernstig) overgewicht, zelfs onze kinderen En vooral de populaire snacks als fastfood, chips, chocolade, frisdrank en allerlei andere zoetigheden zijn de grootste dikmakers. Maar het kan duidelijk ook anders, lees gezonder. Dat bewijzen onze diëtisten die de tien gezondste snacks of tussendoortjes voor je kind (maar zeker ook voor jezelf) verzamelden. 

Onze overheid doet er alles aan om je kind meer fruit te laten eten. Gezonde snacks en tussendoortjes zijn immers van groot belang om overgewicht te bestrijden. Ze houden je stofwisseling op het gewenste toerental en je bloedsuikerspiegel op het gewenste peil. Daardoor heb je langer een verzadigd gevoel en blijft honger langer uit waardoor je minder calorieën opneemt. Niet alleen onze bewindslui maar zeker ook de diëtisten ijveren al langer voor gezonde snacks en tussendoortjes voor onze kinderen (en volwassenen). Zij stelden nu een lijst samen met de tien gezondste snacks om je gewicht naar een gezonder niveau te brengen.

*Voldoende voedingsstoffen*
Vraag bij dit alles is uiteraard wat men onder gezonde snacks en tussendoortjes verstaat. Dat zijn ongetwijfeld tussendoortjes die zoveel mogelijk voedingsstoffen als vitaminen en mineralen maar zeker ook voldoende vezels, eiwitten en gezonde vetten bevatten. Alleen zo geven we ons lichaam de juiste brandstof om er weer met volle energie tegenaan te gaan. We wisten uiteraard dat groenten en fruit hierbij centraal staan, maar waarom eten we ze dan veel te weinig? Naast groenten en fruit zijn er uiteraard nog andere gezonde snacks die bij voorkeur regelmatig op ieders menu moeten staan. Ongezonde snacks zijn niet alleen nefast voor je gewicht en dat van onze kinderen. Ook hun prestaties op school lijden daar onder.

*Varieer met fruit*
De gezondste snack is ongetwijfeld fruit, als je maar voldoende varieert. Het gezondste is ongeschild fruit, als je het maar zorgvuldig wast met warm water. Appels zijn het favoriete fruit van vele kinderen. Ze zijn dan ook een belangrijke bron van zowel vitaminen B en C voor een verhoogde weerstand en ons tegen verkoudheden, griep en luchtwegeninfecties beschermen. Ze zijn dan ook het meest aangewezen najaarsfruit. Eet je appel volledig op, dus mét schil. Die bevat immers tot zes keer meer vitamines dan het vruchtvlees. Appels zijn erg vezelrijk, en dat zorgt voor een gezonde darmtransit iets waar onze kinderen meestal heel wat last mee hebben. Appels zijn ook rijk aan antioxidanten die ons beschermen tegen de vrije radicalen die je ziek maken.

*Extra tips van de diëtiste:*
• *Gezondste appelen:* jonagold en de Santana.
• *Gedroogd fruit:* is gemakkelijk mee te nemen en helpt je zoete trek te stillen. Eet regelmatig gedroogd fruit, maar met mate. Het werkt laxerend en het bevat meer caloriën dan vers fruit.

*Kiwi is echte vitaminebom*
Kiwi’s zijn een echte vitaminebom, maar zijn spijtig genoeg niet zo erg geliefd bij onze kinderen. Zo bevatten kiwi’s tweemaal zoveel vitamine C als bijvoorbeeld een sinaasappel en zelfs driemaal meer dan een citroen. Eén kiwi is ruimschoots voldoende om je dagelijkse aanbevolen hoeveelheid vitamine C naar binnen te krijgen. Vitamine C verhoogt niet alleen je weerstand, maar versterkt ook je botten en helpt wondjes vlugger genezen. Kiwi’s bezitten dan ook de hoogste voedingsdensiteit van alle fruitsoorten. Naast een bron van vitamines, mineralen en voedingsvezels zijn kiwi’s ook rijk aan antioxidanten.

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Daarvoor moet je niet voor diëtiste gestudeerd te hebben om zo'n zaken te weten maar gewoon als moeder je gezond verstand gebruiken. Maar ja het staat nu eenmaal beter als het zogezegd een "medisch" onderlegd iemand dit eens mooi op papier gaat zetten he ? Boekjesvulling, bladvulling ed. En ik denk dat elke appel wel goed is voor een kind hoor, niet van een bepaald merk.... gewoon verkooppraatjes noem ik dat. Neem het fruit dat seizoensgebonden is van het land zelf, is nog goed voor de economie ook.

----------

